# TV total: Schon wieder peinliche Sende-Panne!



## Stefan102 (17 Juni 2011)

Image Hosting at TurboImageHost.com​
Bei TV total läuft es momentan irgendwie nicht ganz so rund. Erst vor einigen Tagen musste sich Stefan Raab (44) mit einer Sende-Panne herumschlagen, denn plötzlich waren einfach Bild und Ton weg. Und nun schon wieder ein peinlicher Ausfall.

In der gestrigen Sendung (15.06.11) sollten nach der letzten Werbepause eigentlich die Wildecker Herzbuben auftreten, doch es war ihnen wohl irgendwie nicht gegönnt. Denn anstatt nach der Werbung zu seinem Studiogast Werner-Erfinder Rötger Feldmann (61), besser bekannt als Brösel, zurückzukehren und die Schlager-Stars singen zu lassen, kam TV total einfach gar nicht mehr zurück auf Sendung.

Denn nach der Pause ging nicht Stefan Raab auf Sendung, sondern die Sitcom How I Met Your Mother. Keine Musik oder Verabschiedung mehr. Was war da los?

ProSieben versuchte sich bereits kurz nach der Panne via Twitter zu erklären und schrieb: „Im Moment deutet alles auf einen Computerfehler in der Sendeleitung hin. Sorry.“ Während also die Technik versagte und die TV-Zuschauer auf den Auftritt der Wildecker Herzbuben verzichten mussten, kommen die Internet-User aber dennoch voll auf ihre Kosten, denn dort ist die komplette TV total-Sendung zu sehen. Also, wer die letzten Minuten noch nachholen will, kann dies nun auf der Internetseite von TV total tun.


----------



## Punisher (17 Juni 2011)

Wer will schon die Wildecker Herzbuben sehen?


----------



## Muli (17 Juni 2011)

Deren Version von "Beinhart wie ein Rocker" hat mir eigentlich ganz gut gefallen


----------



## Bargo (17 Juni 2011)

Panne? Würde jemand drüber reden, wenn alles "Normal" läuft? Jetzt schalten doch sicher einige erst recht mal rein, um zu sehen, was nun wieder "schief" läuft. Höhere Einschaltquoten, höhere Einnahmen ... Ein Schelm, wer Schlechtes dabei denkt


----------



## comatron (18 Juni 2011)

War bestimmt Al Kaida. Oder der nächste Weltuntergang wirft seine Schatten voraus.


----------

